# Sporotrichosis from suguoi bite?



## bendtrees (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry to be selfish and ask for comments on this folks, been real busy the past three months.
Perhaps with our recent snow I'll be back in contribution mode soon.

Anyway,... nailed my knee real good with the sugoi about six weeks ago. Skin healed well as bone stopped the saw from cutting and left me with 5-6 tooth marks. A few weeks go by and I notice a little tightness in my knee. Upon further inspection I find a lump on the side of the kneecap. Go to the doc and he comes up with "Sporotrichosis."

Anyone have experience with this fungus? Apparently only 250-400 people in the US get it each year. 

Oh, in case his diagnosis is off,... Swelling is now the size of a quarter. No reddness or inflamation, the "nodule" is not sensitive, fairly hard consistency. I have had strep or staph infections in this knee twice before and it ain't that. It appears to be slowly growing (as predicted) so I am glad my million dollar meds are on the way, but I am still not sure the diagnosis is on. It is hard to blood test or culture, so I am experimenting a bit.

If you wanna take something away,... I knew I should have irrigated the punctures to clean them out but I didn't.... Too busy and they looked clean,... well on the proactive note, maybe I should have not hit myself with the saw! 

Thanks for the imput
chris


----------



## bendtrees (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, I've basically googled the heck out of this subject, but sometimes its best to just put it out there. Hopefully this thread may help someone in the future.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 7, 2009)

Just Googled it. . . That's a messed up condition; it's like something off X-files.

Hope you kill this stuff!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2009)

Drink a gallon of Old Grandad.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't listen to TheDan. Jim Beam black label is a much better cure!


----------



## bendtrees (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, you guys don't even know... I'm all about the "Rebel Yell." Cheaper and smoother, go's real nice with the egg nog this time of year!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 8, 2009)

Nah, you have to use the nasty stuff to chase that fungus away.


----------



## yooper (Dec 8, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Nah, you have to use the nasty stuff to chase that fungus away.



well then get a bottle of Ten High:jawdrop:


----------



## williambush (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, I've basically googled the heck out of this subject, but sometimes its best to just put it out there. Hopefully this thread may help someone in the future.


----------

